# Just Arrived



## 8 Nightmares (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi All, 
I have been looking on Hauntfourm for a couple day now & just decide to Join. It is cool to see so many people that are into this as much as I am I hope to make a lot of new friends here and pick your brains (no pun intended) John:xbones:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Awesome, you'll have a great time!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Hello & welcome


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome 8Nightmares..
glad you decided to join.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to another Jersey haunter. Check out the Gatherings section for info on the NJ/PA make and takes. Send me a private message is you're interested in more information.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Pick away!


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey, Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome!!!! Hope to meet you at our NJ/PA make and takes. We meet ever month working on a variety of projects.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

HIIIIYAAA!:ninja:


----------



## qtpenny (Oct 4, 2008)

Welcome. I'm new too!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Welcome to the fun!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome 8 Nightmares! Hope to see you at the NJ Make and Take


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Okay I gotta ask. Eight? How many nightmares are there?


----------



## HELLRIDER304 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hello & welcome


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

welcome to the club! This is where all the cool kids hang out.


----------

